# Bobbi Brown or Laura Mercier???



## Aquilah (Apr 18, 2006)

I know the majority of everyone on here seems to use MAC, and I currently use Stila... However, I've always been interested in Bobbi Brown and recently became interested in Laura Mercier before I started using Stila. Has anyone used either for concealer/foundation/powder? If so, and/or you've used both, which is better?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2006)

This one is a tough one because I can't really say which one is better. I have tried couple of things from both lines and they have been good. The loose powder from Laura Mercier is really good. I have a Bobbi Brown mini foundation stick and it's really good as well. I didn't care for the eye shadows of either lines. The lipsticks are good from both. I haven't tried Bobbi Brown foundations but I have Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and the oil-free moisturizer and I like them both. Actually I prefer the tinted moisturizer over the oil-free one.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't used either but have you tried checking out the review center. There may be some reviews there that will help you choose one or the other.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 18, 2006)

I like all of them, but usually for different reasons and products. I love Bobbi Brown's Smooth Skin Foundation &amp; Creamy Concealer. I really like some of their lippies. I have tried their e/s..but for color &amp; price..I like MAC much better..For softer colors and the feel..I like Stila e/s better. I like Laura Mercier's foundation primer..especially because it is clear and doesn't affect the color of my foundation. For lipglosses, you can't beat MAC and even Stila has some great ones. That's all I can think of right now. LOL


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't tried either, but for those of you replying who haven't posted a review....I'd love to see you post them!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Hinna (Apr 18, 2006)

I had the Laura Mercier loose powder. It's very light, can apply sheerly for a soft glow, or just a bit more for a matte look. Works well for me. Also looked at the Bobbi Brown powders, shades looked nice and yellow but there was no one at the counter to provide me with a tool to try the product on my face so i passed at the time. The artist at LM used a sponge to try the powder on me, was very precise and light in her application and the end result was lovely. So yeah, i'd recommend the Laura Mercier but thats all i've tried!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2006)

from laura mercier, i've tried the primer, tinted moisturizer, oil-free foundation, and secret camouflage concealer. i used up the whole foundation, but i didn't repurchase because i think there's something better out there although it was fine. i haven't been able to use the tinted moisturizer because my skin is so bad right now, i need more coverage. the primer i haven't used enough to tell if it's good or not. the concealer is good, but i have so many concealer, i forget to use it.

all in all, i have no idea why i typed that out because it won't help LMAO

i've tried bobbi brown's creamy concealer and i liked it okay and i also tried the lipgloss, which is very sticky, and the lipstick, which is nice, but i wasn't too crazy about the colors.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 19, 2006)

The only product I have of the two is the LM Eye Basics, which I love. You've got me interested in BB and LM, though.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 20, 2006)

Among the Bobbi Brown &amp; Laura Mercier products I have tried are their concealers. I liked Bobbi Brown's Creamy Concealer much more than Mercier's Secret Camoflauge--it's creamier, more hydrating, comes in more life-like colors,and is a lot easier to blend. It also has better staying power. However, I've never much cared for Bobbi's foundations, and I know a lot of people who really love Laura Merceir's foundations,esp. her moisturizing Foundation.

I've also tried Bobbi Brown eyeshadow,lipstick, moisturizer(which I love) and lipgloss--and was not overwhelmed by any of it.I would say it is certainly above average but nothing special. Stila's lipsticks and eyeshadows are,in my opinion, a lot better!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 20, 2006)

i definitely agree with you about BB being more blendable, but i think it's because they're for two different places on the face.

the creamy concealer is usually meant for the eyes, so it NEEDS to be creamy/moisturizing, whereas the SC is ideal for acne and such because it's a bit drying and that means it adheres to the skin better and lasts longer.

just wanted to add that in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

